# In a land far far away....



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Someone is picking out the perfect hubcaps for Jody's Cub Cadet...

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/Sun.jpg>

*hey Jody, where are they?*


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

He said they haven't come in yet hopefully this week. I think he sold them to someone else or he had forgot to order them. I have been call about every two days since last week. Its just my luck but he knows me by name now:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

C'mon Jody....we want to see some chrome on that Cub:furious:


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *He said they haven't come in yet hopefully this week. I think he sold them to someone else or he had forgot to order them. I have been call about every two days since last week. Its just my luck but he knows me by name now:lmao: *


AW now JOdy.........give Termerhoid a break....He's just been TOO busy fixing all those lawnmowers and computers.......not to mention running that tractor service business.:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Neil_nassau _
> *AW now JOdy.........give Termerhoid a break....He's just been TOO busy fixing all those lawnmowers and computers.......not to mention running that tractor service business.:furious: *


HA HA HA:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Neil_nassau _
> *AW now JOdy.........give Termerhoid a break....He's just been TOO busy fixing all those lawnmowers and computers.......not to mention running that tractor service business.:furious: *


Termerhoid is that like Hemorrhoid cause hes a pain in the bartmoon


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Someone is picking out the perfect hubcaps for Jody's Cub Cadet...
> 
> <img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/Sun.jpg>
> ...


wow jody.. thats one shiny hubcap...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It's a magical hubcap....one day they'll magically appear on Jody's tractor:lmao:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *It's a magical hubcap....one day they'll magically appear on Jody's tractor:lmao: *


:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------

